# Drain flies causing me so much stress and tears.. HELP ME PLEASE!



## marie10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi first time poster. Hope you can help me I am desparate and I really dont know who else to contact or what else to do. Its a long story so ill have to cut it down.. we were getting flies in house they were coming from downstairs toilet, loads over christmas. I got plumber out to take toilet out of there and take the tiles up. yes it was wet. (thought there cracked it. no more flies) didnt have toilet fitted straight away as we thought let it all dry out, but still got them so had house fumigated but still the little blighters were all over my home. well had drain firm who found out drain was blocked. They jetted cleared the blockage.. then found out when they inspected drain with camera the drain had collapsed under downstairs toilet floor (all floors in house is solid floors not floorboards) well they couldnt get to the broken pipe as it was well under house foundation so they decided to reroute the drain. They assured me now water and waste wouldnt be resting down there now the flies would go. NOPE still got the little blighters... just had new toilet fitted in downstairs toilet today.. it seems they are coming up through foundation and cavities.. ive cried so much, ive sprayed so much.. Ive had enough of them. can you help me please I want my home back  thankyou



I just want to add more information. Just wish there was someone out there that could help me.
seems the flies are coming up from crack in floor, making their way from collapsed pipe. got drain company coming to redig monday morn to get to as much of the pipe as poss.. as this is where the nest must be, he will break a hold in the old pipe then got pest control coming to do his bit. hope this is going to put a stop to them, although pest control has stated he may have to do it a couple of times. As anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You have three separate independent problems:
1. The collapsed drain pipe
2. Sewage under the house from the collapsed drain pipe
3. Flies breeding in the sewage under the house.

The first needs to be fixed quickly, no question about that.
While fixing the first, the second can be taken care of.
For the third, filling the cracks will keep the flies out. Unlike bees, flies don't gnaw their way through to escape.

If you used chemical drain cleaner or insecticide recently you should advise the plumbers coming over to fix the drain pipe. They would not like to get chemicals permeating the ground at the broken drain pipe all over themselves and all over the place.


----------



## marie10 (Jan 24, 2013)

hi. drain firm did redig.. capped off drain.. same day pest control came did his bit... that was 2 week ago and im still getting flies.. they are even outside that corner of house.. im at my wits end.. any one please can you help me find where they are coming from 


hi thanks for your replies. All I know gary is they are tiny black flies that hop when I go to squat one. Drain firm said drains are clear. Ive today noticed swarms of flies hanging around the giant conifer tree at the bottom of my neighbours garden these are the same flies that im getting as when some landed on window outide i could clearly tell. I really dont know what im dealing with here. 


OMG.... YOU GUYS WILL NEVER BELIEVE THIS!!!! FOUND THE BLOODY PROBLEM....ONLY BAGS OF COMPOST IN NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOURS GARDEN ON GROUND!! BEEN THERE FOR MONTHS AND MONTHS AND SHE HAD IT RIGHT AT THE OTHER SIDE OF MY FENCH WHICH IS VERY CLOSE TO MY WINDOW..... ALL THIS BLOODY HEARTACHE FOR COMPOST.. I COULD HAVE LAUNCHED IT AT HER... THEN SHE SAYS "IVE HAD LOADS OF FLIES AS WELL"


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

The word "fly" is too vague. Is it a phorid fly? fungus gnat? house fly? lesser house fly?.......(too many to list) 

A good solution to your problem needs to be more than just information about the house and repairs. Which fly is it?
Gary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.orkin.com/flies/drain-fly/


----------



## sfj (Jan 4, 2011)

Does the house have a crawlspace under it or does it sit on a solid slab? Also just to make sure go around to all the overflow drains in the bathroom sinks and tubs and spray something into the overflow. You can use a insecticide spray can with a small straw type nozzle. Is there a sink or shower in the house you never use? If so run water down the drain for a while to kill any remaining flies in there. I hope this helps.


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had the same problem. They suck.and are annoying. I solved the problem by just pouring some bleach down every drain in the house. Without running the water for a couple of hours I sealed off the drains. Next thing I knew they were gone. Maybe I got lucky...not sure but if worked.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Marie I don't have any advise for you. All I can say is I feel for you, wow.


----------

